# My journal to competition



## musclelife (Aug 7, 2012)

Right, so im decided that i gettin up a competition what will be in november.

Im started a diet 4 weeks ago. My body weight was 103 kg, now im 96.

My diet;

Keep the protein on 500g / day

Ch was 300g on the first week, 200 on the second, and 150 on the third week.

Right now im on 100g ch.

Im try to keep the fat on the minimum.

Usually daily nutrition:

150g tomato, 1kg chicken, 50g basmati rice, 10 eggs without yolks, 1 banana, and some brokkoli. Amino in every 40th min.

Supplements what im using:

Scitec pro long

Scitec monster pak

Scitec amino 6500

Scitec flash aminos

Scitec bcaa xpress

Scitec l-glutamin

Scitec 100% whey pro

Scitec carni-x liquid

Scitec joint-x


----------

